# [s] s7-300 313c-2dp



## eYe (26 März 2011)

Moin,

brauche dringen 2x die S7-300 313C-2DP.
Leider hat SIEMENS darauf momentan 3 Wochen Lieferzeit.

Wenn jemand noch 2 herumliegen hat, bitte eine PN mit Preis und Lieferzeit an mich. Ich benötige dazu eine ordentliche Rechnung mit ausgewiesener MwSt.


Danke,
eYe


----------



## Sven2404 (30 März 2011)

PN geschickt


----------



## eYe (30 März 2011)

Danke, habe die Steuerungen nun.

*closed*


----------

